# Want to Buy earphones from Rs. 1000 to 2000 .. Plz help



## kishanamlani (May 2, 2014)

I currently own Creative Ep-630 . I am looking forward to buy Sony MDR-XB30EX Extra-Bass Stereo Headphone as it got many positive reviews on flipkart and snapdeal.
But in many threads it was mentioned that the earphones are crap and recommended to buy Cowon EM1 or Sound magic E10.
First i was sure to buy sony but nw m confused by reading the threads. Please help me , i want to buy earphones with terrific bass. So please suggest me some nice pair. 

Thanx in advance


----------



## sandynator (May 2, 2014)

what do you listen to please mention so it may help to suggest.
Finally it boils down to your sound preference & music taste. 
Better not to depend on reviews of flipkart & snapdeal. check out some expert reviews from international reviewers who are neutral with their opinions. it will give you some idea about their sound signature.

IMO SM E10 is bit overpriced @2k  
Do check out *T Peos Popular @ 2k* shipped  OR *T Peos Tank* above 2.3k from hifinage.com
Just for reference check the reviews
T peos Review
*theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/t-peos-popular/

E10 Review
*theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/soundmagic-e10/

tagging  [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]
&  [MENTION=154537]Hakimtai[/MENTION]


----------



## kishanamlani (May 2, 2014)

sandynator said:


> what do you listen to please mention so it may help to suggest.
> Finally it boils down to your sound preference & music taste.
> Better not to depend on reviews of flipkart & snapdeal. check out some expert reviews from international reviewers who are neutral with their opinions. it will give you some idea about their sound signature.
> 
> ...




I just want to buy earphones with nice bass and voice clarity. I usually listen to bollywood songs and its remixes. Do u know any website for seeing reviews of earphones (for e.g. top earphones under rs. 2000).

Can i find tpeos in indian market ? Thnx for ur help.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 3, 2014)

Get Cowon EM1 or the Denon AHC-260. Philips SHE 9700 is another great option. Kindly avoid the Sony.


----------



## kishanamlani (May 3, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Get Cowon EM1 or the Denon AHC-260. Philips SHE 9700 is another great option. Kindly avoid the Sony.



Can i get terrific bass response from cowon em1 and denon ahc-260 as compared to sony mdr xb30ex. 
Sorry for asking too much , bt i just want to be clear before spending my earned bucks.

- - - Updated - - -

Any suggestions for Skullcandy S2IKDZ-043 Ink'd 2.0.


----------



## moniker (May 3, 2014)

^ Not sure if you can feel the bass thump on skullcandy, but if you mention skullcandy in this forum you will receive a thump on the backside.


----------



## kishanamlani (May 3, 2014)

moniker said:


> ^ Not sure if you can feel the bass thump on skullcandy, but if you mention skullcandy in this forum you will receive a thump on the backside.



Ohk den i will nt mention ..  
So finally Sony xb30ex/Denon ah 260/Cowon em 1/SM e30 ???


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 3, 2014)

As mentioned by [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] , T-Peos Tank if you approach bass enhanced sound signature, T-Peos popular if you prefer a balanced sound signature which is quite/somewhat neutral.


----------



## sandynator (May 3, 2014)

kishanamlani said:


> I just want to buy earphones with nice bass and voice clarity. I usually listen to bollywood songs and its remixes. Do u know any website for seeing reviews of earphones (for e.g. top earphones under rs. 2000).
> 
> Can i find tpeos in indian market ? Thnx for ur help.



Tpeos Popular
*www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=27&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=103&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29

Tpeos Tank
*www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=sh...roduct_id=104&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29

Below 1k Cowon Em1 is best option just above that Denon AHC 260. Philips do make excellent audio gears check it.

If you can shell out 2k then *Tpeos popular* is best bet IMO

BTW Sound Magic E30 is the neutral sounding so it may not suit your preference


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2014)

Ive heard good things from Senheisser HD 202 II available for Rs 1.1k in amazon
No mic though


----------



## The Incinerator (May 3, 2014)

If you want a subwoofer in your head and then some clarity get the Philips SHE 9700 , you wont be disappointed.


----------

